# Is it a bird? Is it a plane? *Photo heavy*



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

NO! It's a kite! 










And the ponies are not quite sure what to make of it!










































































And just coz they are pretty!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I can just hear them snorting now :lol:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I love those expressions!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great photos! The horses are all gorgeous.....that third photo is just stunning though! Its my favorite! Love the looks on their faces with the kite! lol


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL i love that!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Great pics! And yet another idea for "bomb proofing"-or just getting great head shots!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pics HC! Going to have to add that to my bag of tricks for getting attentive pics, my normal go to is my daughter hula-hooping, I'm sure she'd gladly fly a kite too :wink:

Edit: Where the heck is Nippa?????


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, your horses are stunning looking, I esp love the almost black horse. Great pictures!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

You have absolutely stunning horses! Looks like they were very interested in the kite.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats cute, they dont know whats going on but they all look at it.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

great photos of the kite and horses


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

IT'S GONNA EAT ME!!
I want my mommy! sniffle sniffle (if horses could do that:lol


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

your horses are just gorgeous


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! I was pretty stoked with how some of these photos turned out so am glad others are enjoying them too. 

Not to mention Jace had a blast flying the kite!



MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Edit: Where the heck is Nippa?????


Whoops, should have known better....

We're battling his allergies again at the moment so he got a bath yesterday and slathered in cream. Now he's hanging out in the backyard while we rip down his old yard, extend it and rebuild it.


















And look how long his little tail is getting! It's pretty thin at the moment, due to the scratching he's been doing with the allergies, but long!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome shots! 
Very pretty ponies.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yay Nippa! His little tail is so cute, gives him character


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous.

That is all.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Awe poor Jace 
I feel sorry for him


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can you please send the dark bay to Michigan? Thanks!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Can you please send the dark bay to Michigan? Thanks!


This one?


















No thanks, I'll keep her


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Beeeautiful babies you have there!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol, yes, that one. Shes stunning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

HowClever said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg she's just so pretty!<3 I think she's my favorite horse on the boards. What breed is she?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Believe it or not, she's a 12 year old Standardbred.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

HowClever said:


> Believe it or not, she's a 12 year old Standardbred.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really? Wow, I would have never guessed, lol.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

your horses are beautiful! im inlove with the two bays. (not the dark one above, although shes quite stunning also)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

